# Touch up



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

I have just received a touch up paint for my white car. What is my best method of applying this as the car has a coat of polish on it at the moment? I'm I better to try and remove the polish? if so would I use my APC? 

Hope you can advise :thumb:


----------



## Harryboi (Oct 16, 2018)

Check if any of the products you have used has any Silicone in it. if it has then defo take it all off otherwise the paint wont take. I would take it all off anyway to be honest  just to be safe.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Is there no instructions with the paint?

Generally you need to get the surface degreased, cleaned and roughened so the new paint has something to key to.

A proper wipe down with something like upol panel wipe to make sure the surface is spotless before applying the paint.


----------



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you guys :thumb:


----------

